# difference in reptile/fish tanks?



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

So my friend is giving me her 40g tank, because her bearded dragon died and she's not getting another one. I'd love to have this tank set up and planted, but she doesn't know if it was bought as a reptile tank or a fish tank bc she got it used.
Is there a difference in the two? Will it still be able to hold 35-40g of water safely? Or should I use it as a riparium instead to be safe?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

The only difference I can think of is that reptile tanks generally come with a mesh screen....but that's about it.


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah i have one and it is fine


----------



## eklu65 (Mar 3, 2011)

I was in your position this past spring with a 50g. I think it could hold water, but I didn't want to chance it. You could always turn it into a riparium or paludarium. Look on the very bottom of the tank. If it's designed for reptiles specifically, it will have some kind of piece of paper warning you not to fill it past 1/2 or 3/4ths. 

I decided to sell mine off on craigslist, and use that money to get a 75g. Unfortunately, the 75's top brace is warped, almost like a very hot light was placed right on top of it. Wondering if it's still sturdy enough to maintain structural integrity. I'm sure it is, but 75 gallons of water is a lot to take a chance on...


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, i see. If it was a 20 or something i'd just try it...but 40g is a lot of water,a nd we have wood floors. xD

I'll look for that label, that sounds helpful. I'm wondering if resealing it would be sufficient enough if it doesnt have the label and i'm still worried? Or do all the reptile tanks have a certain label?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

It seems like the reptile tanks have thinner glass. I might be wrong about that but that's the impression I get when handling them. It would make sense if that's the case because really the reptile tanks aren't meant to hold water so the glass wouldn't have to be as thick.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The reptile tanks I have seen do have thinner glass. I wouldn't even consider filling them with water. Another smaller problem: used reptile tanks can really stink bad! Lots of bleach water will take care of the smell, but it's a lot of trouble for a tank that can't be safely used for an aquarium.


----------

